# my first dove



## Micro_Mini_Angler (Jun 15, 2006)

i am so happy.... here is a pic of my first dove


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Great job! And that is a very nice picture as well. It sounds like you may be hooked now.


----------



## Micro_Mini_Angler (Jun 15, 2006)

oh i was hooked by the member Wolfman2172, he is also my uncle. he took me dove hunting last year just to walk around with him (i didn't take the test yet) and i loved it.


----------



## wolfman2172 (May 14, 2005)

Awesome job Bro! Are you ready to go again?


----------



## Micro_Mini_Angler (Jun 15, 2006)

now what do u think


----------



## kasting king (Aug 17, 2006)

congrats on your first dove. I went monday and shot a half a box of shells and never got one !!, and i shoot all the time


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

great shooting buddy!


----------



## Fish4Food (Mar 20, 2006)

Congratulations, looks like you enjoyed getting your first dove, and if you are like me, you will probably enjoy eating it even more


----------



## TexasPete (Apr 26, 2005)

nice shootin' Tex!


----------



## j_blocker1 (Apr 6, 2004)

nice!!!!!!

of the few i've had a shot at, i've missed every time.


----------



## Juls (Apr 12, 2004)

Congratulations Kiddo! I know the feeling...

My hubby took me dove hunting for the first time last week, and the first day out I got 11 of them. The second time out I only got 7. He, of course hit just about every one he pointed his gun at! (past state shooting champ or something like that he's a really, really, really good shot!)
The hubby was all excited...actually beyond excited for me, and I was almost getting embarrassed by his excitement...lol. He told me that he would have been happy for me if I had managed to hit one or two the first time out.

I've shot sporting clays, but never a live bird before. 
I am totally addicted to it now, and have two very happy dogs who love to retrieve! 
I agree, Doves are excellent table fare! 

Juls


----------

